# Improve Wireless Keyboard/Mouse Signal



## joshhazel (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive got a really nice setup in the living room with my PC as the entertainment center but am experiencing trouble with the wireless mouse/keyboard losing signal even when moved just a small bit.

Some of the things that might be interfering with the signal:

7.2 Surround speakers wired, but I am pretty sure all of them are magnetically shielded, 1x2.4ghz wireless router, 1x5.4ghz wireless router, of course ive got the tv/receiver/bluray/cable box with IR remotes

1) Any of these are prol interfering.  It seems there should be a way I can extend the signal or make it stronger - ive looked for "extenders" online but cant find much of anything, so links are appreciated

2) Since my mouse is a trakball and you cant get those packaged with the keyboard, ive got 2 IR things plugged into the pc, there must be a way to combine these into a single one instead of having two ugly things danglin around right?


----------



## MMM (Aug 11, 2010)

If your wireless mouse and keyboard is on the 27 Mhz frequency then this could be a problem as it is best to keep close to your PC usually up to 3 or 4 metres.
You might need to purchase a better quality mouse and keyboard that operates on the 2.4 gigahertz which will give you superior coverage


----------



## (=^_^=) (Aug 12, 2010)

2.4 gig-hertz is the best.

I have a wireless mouse ad keyboard that operates on that, and its AWESOME.


----------

